# UMG96MID+ 15 Minuten Werte auslesen per FC23



## Matrix99 (28 März 2022)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich versuche zur Zeit den erweitereten Funktionsumfang eines Janitza UMG96MID+ zu nutzen.
Controller ist ein 881, angebunden sind die Geräte über MODBUS RTU.
Das Projekt läuft schon seit Jahren, angebunden sind verschiedenste Meßgeräte von Janitza, Schneider, E&H, Siemens etc.
Bisher nutze ich jedoch lediglich einfaches lesen von Werten per FC3, was auch alles prima funktioniert.

Das Projekt ist noch in CODESYS 2.3 mit den originalen Modbus Bibliotheken.

Das UMG96MID+ speichert bei synchronisierter Uhrzeit die geilieferte oder bezogene Energie mit Zeitstempel im 15 Minutenintervall.
Diese Werte möchte ich gerne auslesen, die UMGs haben die FW Version 2.1.
Zur Zeit habe ich kein lauffähiges GridVis zur Hand um es zu testen, das betreffende Gerät zeigt aber auf dem Display aufgelaufene Werte
für die vergangenen Intervalle an, nachdem es händisch mit der aktuellen Uhrzeit versehen wurde. 
Ich versuche zur Zeit zumindest eine Inbetriebnahmeversion von GridVis zu bekommen um das Verhalten zu überprüfen.
Per COM-Spy sehe ich ja dann was geschickt wird.

Die Janitza Dokumentation zum Gerät und dieser Funktion besteht aus einer 4 seitigen PDF Datei mit dem Namen MID-Zählerstandsgang-Aufzeichnung.
Die Verwendeten Datentypen sind dort beschrieben :

Jeder Datensatz enthält:
uint32_t    utc_time
double      del_realenergy
double      con_realenergy
int16_t      flag



Abgerufen wird per Funktionscode 23 per 8 Byte Telegramm

Motorola Format.

uint32_t   utc_time ( Startpunkt der gesuchten Daten oder -1 für den ältesten Datensatz )
int32_t     NextByte (-1 für den Beginn des Ausgabezyklus ab der eingegebenen Zeit oder Wert aus der letzten Antwort des Geräts )

Ziel ist hier Modbusregister 6456

Im PDF ist von JANITZA ausdrücklich vermerkt : "Bitte beachten Sie, das zu diesem Dokument kein technischer Support geleistet wird".
Die in Aussicht gestellten zusätzlichen Dokumente oder DebugTools sind noch auf dem elektronischen Postweg.


Meine Tests haben leider keine nutzbaren Ergebnisse zutage gefördert.
Ich bekomme immer nur 2 Wörter zurück, alles andere ist 0.
Wort 0 = 1111 1110 1111 1111 
Wort 1 = 1111 1111 1111 1111


Hat schon jemand diese Funktion genutzt und Erfolg gehabt ?

Meine Fragen im Detail :
Sind hier Lese und Schreibadresse gleich ? (6456)
Die FC23 benötigt ja Lese und Schreibadresse + Länge.


Schönen Gruß
Mark


----------



## Oberchefe (28 März 2022)

85 Seiten Handbuch?



			https://www.janitza.de/umg-96-pa-mid-plus-downloads.html?file=files/download/manuals/current/UMG96-PA/firmware-v2/janitza-mal-umg96pa-fw2-de.pdf
		


Register 6456 gibt es da allerdings nicht?


----------



## Matrix99 (2 April 2022)

Deswegen ja "Janitza Dokumentation zum Gerät und dieser Funktion" - ein Zusatzdokument mit dem o.a. Namen.
Ich habe zwischenzeitlich ein C Beispiel erhalten, mal sehen ob mir das weiterhilft.
Wollte nur mal nachfragen, ob schon jemand dieses UMG mit dieser Funktion angebunden hat.


----------

